# LAZARUS.....your turn has arrived!!



## Rayines

* ¡¡¡FELICITACIONES POR LOS MIL PRIMEROS MENSAJES!!!  *


----------



## piquiqui

*¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES Y A POR OTROS 1.OOO!!!!*


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Muchas gracias a los dos!

Os arrepentiréis de haberme incitado a escribir más, jeje


----------



## diegodbs

¡Levántate y anda!


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Muchas felicitaciones por tus mil primeros mensajes! Tus mensajes siempre han sido muy explicativos y sabios. Siempre aclaras todas las dudas de una manera alucinante y lógica..

 QUE SIGAS RELLENANDO ESTOS FOROS CON TUS POSTS AMABLES Y SERVICIALÍSIMOS!


----------



## Monnik

*Lazarus, qué gusto estar contigo en la misma GENERACIÓN  *

*Felicidades!!*


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Lazarus, gracias por cada uno*
*de estos primeros 1000.*
*La verdad es que es un placer *
*y un honor poder contar con *
*alguien con tantoconocimiento *
*Saludos *
*Tigger*​


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Gracias Diego, Jhorer, Monnik y Tigger!

(Muy buena la cita de Oscar, Tigger)


----------



## grumpus

Congrats, Lazarus,

Your comments are always well thought out and insightful.  I wish I had the same command of Spanish that you do of English.

Saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## lazarus1907

Te has pasado, grumpus. Yo diría que es al revés, pero bueno... gracias de todos modos.


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades Lazarus1000+!

 *Muy bien hecho, Caballero...siempre me da entusiasmo leer tus
mensajes.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu
*​


----------



## Alundra

Siento llegar tarde...

¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA!!!! 

Tus mensajes son de lo mejor, gracias por ayudar a comprender tantas cosas...

Alundra.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¡¡¡1.000 felicidades, Lazarus!!! Gracias por tu estupenda aportación al foro.

Saludos.


----------



## belén

*


¡¡¡Muchas felicidades Lazarus!!! Da gusto leer tus posts. *​ 
* Te hemos preparado esto entre todos, espero que te guste y nos dejes algún trocito, ejem ejem...*​


----------



## lazarus1907

Gracias por las felicitaciones; nunca me lo hubiera esperado, la verdad.

Y con lo de dejar un trocito a los demás... bueno... por aquí hay más de uno y una que rara vez me deja a mí escribir nada en ningún lado, y tengo que esperar a que hagan una pausa para comer. Nos vamos a terminar apodando "los cucharillas" (siempre estamos rebañando)  

Saludos


----------



## Fernando

Gracias por tus intervenciones, Lazarus. Son excelentes.


----------



## lauranazario

"_Nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena_"... reza un dicho conocido por estos lares.
Por ello, me uno al coro de personas que encomia tus aportes en WR.

Enhorabuena por tus primeros 1000,
LN


----------



## fenixpollo

*Lazurus has risen...to 1000 exceptional posts!   Great job!*


----------



## Mei

MUCHAS FELICIDADES LAZARUS!!  

Mei


----------



## Span_glish

Aún con el poco tiempo que tengo de visitarlos, he encontrado particularmente los mensajes de Lazarus bastante informativos.
!Felicitaciones!


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations Lazarus​ 
from the Queen
on the Isle of Wight​ 
to the King
in Lincolnshire​ 
 * * * * * * * * * * * ​ 

LRV​


----------



## Outsider

*¡Enhorabuena, Lazarus!*


----------



## DDT

Dichlorodiphenyltrichloroethaningcongrats   

DDT


----------



## América

Muuuchas Felicidades, Y Gracias Por La Ayuda Prestada


----------

